# Kevin Hays on the Queen Latifa show



## Hays (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm going to be on the Queen Latifa show today! I got flown down to LA on Monday night, they filmed the show Tuesday, and they already had me sent back by Tuesday night. It's not too long of a segment, but I thought it was pretty cool that speedcubing got some air time on National TV. 

Here's the clip: http://queenlatifah.com/videos/rubik-cube-champ-kevin-hays

I'm the last segment right before the end credits, so most likely around 55 minutes after the hour.

The producer told me they would most likely post my clip online afterwards so I'll upload the link to that if they post it, or if someone wanted to record it and upload it for me that would be fantastic.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 7, 2013)

What did you do during it? Solve a few cubes and talk about speedcubing?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 7, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> What did you do during it? Solve a few cubes and talk about speedcubing?



I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that Kevin ice-skated.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 7, 2013)

That's sick, Kevin! gj

I hope someone records this. I'll be at work or school so I can't view it live.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 7, 2013)

On the 7th or 8th of November?


----------



## timeless (Nov 7, 2013)

dam usa only? no canada?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 7, 2013)

I read the title of this thread, looked 6 inches to the right, and saw that the Queen Latifa show was on.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 7, 2013)

Anthony said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that Kevin ice-skated.


Why?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Why?



If you were told a cuber was going to be on TV, they would most likely do a few solves,talk about cubing and their accomplishments.

Due to the stupid question Anthony made a sarcastic joke.

The only part I'm unsure about is whether YOU'RE joking or not.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 7, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> If you were told a cuber was going to be on TV, they would most likely do a few solves,talk about cubing and their accomplishments.
> 
> Due to the stupid question Anthony made a sarcastic joke.
> 
> The only part I'm unsure about is whether YOU'RE joking or not.



I was 100% serious.


----------



## Chree (Nov 8, 2013)

http://queenlatifah.com/videos/rubik-cube-champ-kevin-hays


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 8, 2013)

Dang, mid 8 under pressure....not bad.


----------



## ConnorAlb (Nov 8, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Dang, mid 8 under pressure....not bad.



Less they stopped the timer late if you stop the video with he finishes the solve it is around 7.52 seconds


----------



## kcl (Nov 8, 2013)

ConnorAlb said:


> Less they stopped the timer late if you stop the video with he finishes the solve it is around 7.52 seconds



:O you're right


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 8, 2013)

Dat reaction.

"haha, no problem"


----------



## Brest (Nov 8, 2013)

*Kevin Hays* - 7.97 3x3 single - The Queen Latifah Show



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]OvtRjxDw7_4[/youtubehd]


 F2 L2 U' R F R2 L' D' R B2 R' U2 R' B2 U' R2 B2 R2

y x2 // inspection
R' D2 F' // cross
U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U R L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U2' R' y U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' R (y' x') R U' R' F R U l' // OLL
U2' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.97	51	6.40	62	7.78	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.23	7	5.69	8	6.50		Cross+1/F2L	26.3%	24.1%	22.2%
F2L	4.67	29	6.21	36	7.71		F2L/Total	58.6%	56.9%	58.1%
LL	3.30	22	6.67	26	7.88		LL/Total	41.4%	43.1%	41.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 L2 U' R F R2 L' D' R B2 R' U2 R' B2 U' R2 B2 R2

y x2 // inspection
R' D D F' // cross
U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U R L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U' U' R' y U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' R (y' x') R U' R' F R U l' // OLL
U' U' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 8, 2013)

Awesome Kevin! I don't know how you controlled your nerves so well on TV, that was amazing to watch! Great job!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 8, 2013)

Is there a YouTube mirror? It keeps giving me "unable to connect to server" meanwhile I can watch 1080p youtube fine with no buffering.

Just realised Brest had a YouTube mirror in his post


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 8, 2013)

anyone have the whole clip with kevin not only his solve?


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Nov 8, 2013)

AmazingCuber said:


> anyone have the whole clip with kevin not only his solve?



This looks like it is the whole clip.


----------



## kcl (Nov 8, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> This looks like it is the whole clip.



If they flew him down there just to solve a 3x3.. That's slightly amusing. Still awesome that speedcubing got air time!


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Nov 9, 2013)

Aww, such a short clip. But good job anyway, Kevin


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 9, 2013)

Gj, Kevin, great to see speedcubing getting attention in the world!


----------



## dbax0999 (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow! Nice cross. Good job!


----------



## stoic (Nov 9, 2013)

dbax0999 said:


> Wow! Nice cross. Good job!



Probably used a bit more than 15s inspection though.
anyway: good job Kevin!


----------



## Dene (Nov 9, 2013)

Nawww such a cute nervous smile <3


----------



## evogler (Nov 10, 2013)

What's Queen Latifah like?


----------

